
How to Contribute to Open Source - praxyz
https://opensource.guide/how-to-contribute/
======
ablekh
Nice guide. Here is an older and simpler one from SmartBear:
[https://smartbear.com/blog/test-and-monitor/14-ways-to-
contr...](https://smartbear.com/blog/test-and-monitor/14-ways-to-contribute-
to-open-source-without-being).

